# Paramedic certificate programs



## NightShift (May 17, 2019)

Apologies if this question is in the wrong place/inappropriate etc as it isn't SOF-related  

Background: Initially upon joining this site I was a 68W in the reserves due to separate and was exploring the possibility of reupping either CA or SF with the desire to stay medical. However, a few months ago a friend in the guard tipped me off to a flight medic opening and I jumped at the opportunity. Spoke to the training NCO today and he informed me that the EMT-P program the Army used at UTSA did not have their contract with the renewed but that the unit could send me to any program provided it was < 14 months and CAAHEP accredited.

My question: Can anyone vouch for any programs that meet the requirements? I have found a variety around the country but am looking specifically for recommendations/ good experiences.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## medicchick (May 17, 2019)

That honestly made me look my old school up to see how long the course was.  It seemed much longer at times and yet shorter then 16 months.


----------



## Deleted member 7960 (May 17, 2019)

Any chance they’d be willing to send you to SOCM? It’s probably more expensive, has limited slots for non-SOF, and definitely has a much lower pass rate than other schools... but  if you’re confident, in 9 months you’ll get your NREMT-P and ATP, plus so much more if you graduate. Then, if you ever decide to go active you’ll likely be attractive to the 160th if you like the work as a flight medic. Not sure about the whole CAAHEP thing though.


----------



## NightShift (May 17, 2019)

@Duke - SOCM would be awesome but for the reasons you listed I think a spot would be untenable.

I reached out to the folks at the Fayetteville Technical CC / Womac AMC program and they replied this morning saying guard guys were eligible to attend so I think this may be my best bet.

@medicchick was that a A.A program? Thats where most programs by me are moving toward.


----------



## medicchick (May 17, 2019)

Nope tech school in Michigan.  The founder is/was a Navy Reserve Corpsman and didn't like that the only option was an A.A. program that didn't get you in an ambulance until the school work was done in 2 years. He wanted a more hands on program so he started one. I was in the 2nd or 3rd class to graduate.

EMT Training


----------



## NightShift (May 17, 2019)

Ahh ok. 

Not to get too off topic but I successfully navigated a course that was offered by the hospital I currently work for in 2012. Found out I was deploying half way through and fortunately our program coordinator was a vet and really bent over backwards to make sure I’d have all my hours in time. I was at mob site at bliss when I found out I passed the final and when I got back I found out I was ineligible to sit for national registry because it had been a year. Anyway, the hospital ended up scrapping the program (along with their certificate RN program) for financial reasons which is why I think most are moving away from certificate to associates programs. It’s a shame because most people who finished the course ended up working in the system and developed excellent rapport with the nursing staff since we did all our clinicals with them. But $$ makes the world go ‘round, right?


----------



## Devildoc (May 20, 2019)

@NightShift my program made me a 1-year wonder, but it's no longer around (FWIW, it was UNC Hospitals at UNC-CH).  In one year it exceeded state and national requirements in clinical and didactic, and for a part-time program it was a ball-buster.  All that is to say, I believe there are still programs like that.  I would also say SOCM is first choice, but if you like I can look into it.  I know people.


----------



## NightShift (May 22, 2019)

@Devildoc - I spoke to my unit this morning and mentioned SOCM but they preferred I attended the FTCC/WAMC program. I'm assuming the cost / no justification for sending a non-SOF soldier to a SOF school- which I totally understand.  

Does the SOCM course ever permit non-SOF attendees? Happy to continue via PM if you feel is more appropriate. Thank you very much for reaching out!


----------



## Deleted member 7960 (May 22, 2019)

NightShift said:


> @Devildoc - Does the SOCM course ever permit non-SOF attendees?



Yes.


----------



## NightShift (May 23, 2019)

@Duke - good to know, thank you!

I'll post an update re: what my unit decides just in case anyone else is in the same boat. 

Thank you ladies and gents for your time/info!


----------



## NightShift (Sep 5, 2019)

Update:

My unit decided to send me to the FTCC/Womack program. Critical care course will be either at Fort Sam or Rush U in Chicago. Heading down to Bragg shortly. If anyone has any questions about the program I'd be glad to answer once I get settled. 

Thanks again!


----------



## NightShift (Feb 6, 2020)

Hey all just wanted to give you guys the update -

Finished the course, obtained NR-P. Overall was a good experience. Fayetteville an interesting place, for sure. Just heard the Army developed its own "combat paramedic course" to solve the issue with flight medic training. Inaugural class started a few weeks ago at Ft Sam.


----------



## policemedic (Feb 6, 2020)

NightShift said:


> Hey all just wanted to give you guys the update -
> 
> Finished the course, obtained NR-P. Overall was a good experience. Fayetteville an interesting place, for sure. Just heard the Army developed its own "combat paramedic course" to solve the issue with flight medic training. Inaugural class started a few weeks ago at Ft Sam.



Well done. Next goals should include TP-C and either CCP-C or FP-C.  I’m not sure which one the Army prefers these days, but the critical care boards cover 99% of the flight board material and it’s a harder board with a stronger emphasis on critical care and critical thinking than the flight board.


----------



## NightShift (Feb 6, 2020)

Thank you, @policemedic!
I spoke to my unit today and they said they would get back to me re: CCP-C courses. Can you recommend any study material I can use to prepare?


----------



## Devildoc (Feb 6, 2020)

NightShift said:


> Thank you, @policemedic!
> I spoke to my unit today and they said they would get back to me re: CCP-C courses. Can you recommend any study material I can use to prepare?



The Bledoe text is kinda the definitive text, but there's a book called "Success!" for the exam.  You can Google the full title. 

I didn't do FP-C, but CC-P is challenging.

I have my own opinion of TP-C (and the NAEMT turning all "tactical" this and that into a cash cow)...


----------



## Stretcher Jockey (Feb 6, 2020)

@NightShift There are a lot of exam review courses out there that cover both FP-C and CCP-C in one go. I took a cource through IA Med that was fantastic, and while they aren't the only company to hold such courses, I'd highly reccomend it. Im currently using the "Back to Basics: Critical Care Transport Certification Review," but have heard really good things about "Success".

Also gonna sticky this thread since I'm studying for my CCP-C this year and having more study materials are always a plus.


----------



## policemedic (Feb 7, 2020)

Devildoc said:


> The Bledoe text is kinda the definitive text, but there's a book called "Success!" for the exam.  You can Google the full title.
> 
> I didn't do FP-C, but CC-P is challenging.
> 
> I have my own opinion of TP-C (and the NAEMT turning all "tactical" this and that into a cash cow)...



I don’t think NAEMT (useless fuckers) has anything to with the TP-C board. Like flight and critical care, it’s offered through IBSC. 

I have just about zero time for the NAEMT and their merit badge shit.


----------



## policemedic (Feb 7, 2020)

Stretcher Jockey said:


> @NightShift There are a lot of exam review courses out there that cover both FP-C and CCP-C in one go. I took a cource through IA Med that was fantastic, and while they aren't the only company to hold such courses, I'd highly reccomend it. Im currently using the "Back to Basics: Critical Care Transport Certification Review," but have heard really good things about "Success".
> 
> Also gonna sticky this thread since I'm studying for my CCP-C this year and having more study materials are always a plus.



I did the IA MED review course. I found it to be a solid course, but only if you knew critical care going in. I think otherwise you may get in over your head.  I would read:

Critical Care Transport (2nd Edition) by the American Academy of Orthopaedic Surgeons (AAOS), the American College of Emergency Physicians (ACEP) and UMBC. Jones & Bartlett Learning (2017). ISBN: 978-1284040999

Air and Surface Patient Transport: Principles & Practice (4th ed.) Holleran, R. (Ed.). Philadelphia: Elsevier Health Sciences, 2009. ISBN-13: 978-0323057493

Critical Care Transport Core Curriculum. Jacqueline Stocking, Jill Johnson, Denise Treadwell, Patti Corbett Donna York Clark. Air & Surface Transport Nurses Association (2017). ISBN-13: 978-0996653244 

Critical Care Exam Review by the IAFCCP, edited by Kelly Edwards and Terri Hoffman, MD. (2014). 

Flight Paramedic Certification: A Comprehensive Study Guide by Kyle Faudree 

The Walls Manual of Emergency Airway Management, (5th Edition) by Calvin A Brown III MD (Editor), John C Sakles (Editor), Nathan W. Mick MD (Editor), Published by LWW (Wolters Kluwer 2018). ISBN-13: 978-1496351968

There is a reason I’m recommending these specific books. There are others that are fantastic texts and references, but start with these. Trust me. 

Beyond these, make sure you have a very solid understanding of ventilator management (more than dumb vents; know how to shift lab values and electrolytes using a full-featured vent), laboratory values, 12-leads, ultrasound, ABG analysis—use ABG Ninja ABG Interpretation Quiz .

Edit—I forgot to mention x-rays. You need to be able to read those.


----------



## Devildoc (Feb 7, 2020)

@policemedic I agree with you re: NAEMT.  My beef with TP is how it was politically handled when it was created, that's all.

Also, spot on with some of those texts.


----------



## NightShift (Feb 8, 2020)

:::furiously takes notes:::

Thank you, all, for the recommendations.

I actually already have the ASTNA P&P book and Army CC-FP SMOG on digits thanks to my PSG. Ill start there and work my way through the rest.

@Devildoc - I'll look into the Success! book.

In other news, I just found out my state wont accept my NREMT credentials because I didn't take a state approved course. Have to get licensed in another state and then apply for out-of-state verification. I considered trying the "legal recognition" option here in NC but since I leave on Monday I will no longer meet the residency requirement.

I certainly understand that not all programs are equal in terms of quality but this seems like a lot of bureaucracy to me.


----------



## Devildoc (Feb 8, 2020)

NightShift said:


> :::furiously takes notes:::
> 
> Thank you, all, for the recommendations.
> 
> ...



I think over the years a lot of states generally and North Carolina specifically has made cross certification and reciprocity much, much more difficult than it needs to be, certainly much more difficult than it used to be.  

I think the fact that it needs to be a "state approved" course is a bunch of crap, as long as it meets the same objectives and number of hours that the DOT states, then it should suffice. But they certainly don't ask me for my opinion.


----------

